
PayPal leaves Turkey as can't obtain permissions from regulatory bodies - mrtksn
https://www.paypal.com/tr/webapps/mpp/home
======
mrtksn
Translation:

Important information for our customers in Turkey

We regret to inform you that PapPal is ceasing its operations in Turkey.

Starting on 6th of June 2016, our customers in Turkey will no longer be able
to send and receive money from their accounts. Our customers can access their
accounts and transfer any balances into a Turkish Bank Account.

We want to stress that as PayPal our customers are our number one priority.
However our application for license was denied by the local regulatory body
and we were ordered to stop operations.

We advise our customers to follow for more information about the impact on
them.

We thank our customers for choosing us and we will continue to work to obtain
the necessary permission so that we can provide service in the future.

